
The Teen Who Invented Bras Lived in a Castle, Published Hemingway, Much More - fezz
http://www.racked.com/2016/2/26/11100734/caresse-crosby-bra-inventor
======
m52go
This is one of the best things I've ever read...deserves more attention. What
a life.

